# Hybrid Glock?



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got a G29 10mm and a G36 singlestack 45. I've recently learned of a pretty cool trick. The slide from the 36 (which is significantly lighter and thinner) fits perfectly on the 29 frame. This essentially makes it a G30 (45cal) with a thin light slide and thus a much thinner, easier to conceal, gun.

Seems like a perfect carry pistol imo. Any thoughts? Is this old news?


----------



## Jerrshoe (Dec 15, 2011)

Forgot to mention.....I did need to purchase a G30 magazine, which fits perfectly into the G29.


----------

